# After repairs by (edited) -bodyshop near Scottsdale Tesla- my car now leans to the driver side.



## etick3t (Nov 5, 2021)

I was t-boned by a red light runner and just got my car back from repairs @ (edited)-bodyshop Near Scottsdale Tesla-. Its a Model3 2019 with 50k miles.

I got the car home, looked at the back, I noticed the car tilted, it looked higher on the passenger side.
So I took some measurements and it is - 1/2 inch higher on the passenger side, the impact side. And to top that off, it pulls to the right.

So, I took it back to (edited)-bodyshop Near Scottsdale Tesla-.

I just got a call from Bob who acknowledged that both items were confirmed. The car does pull to the right and the passenger side is higher than the drivers side.

This is where it tough, Bob told me there is nothing that can be done about the car leaning! It literally looks like there is 1000# sitting in the drivers seat causing the car to tilt! AND the alignment is perfect so there is nothing that can be done about the pulling either.

Does this sound normal to you all????

I have had cars repaired in the past and I have never had one come back leaning enough to be visible.

Let me know your thoughts??? AITA???


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Did they replace either right side suspension spring? Springs settle after some use - might need to replace the left side with new ones also.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Unless they disclaimed a proper repair in some way, up front, you don't have to accept a sub-standard repair job. If this is a Tesla approved body shop, approach Tesla with the issue and see if they can lean on the body shop. If not, and the body shop owner is refusing to accept responsibility, you're likely gonna have to hire a lawyer. Sounds like maybe the car shb totalled but the body shop thought it was repairable. I wonder if your insurance company can be of any assistance?

EDIT: Friendly advice, you might consider removing the offending body shop's name from the thread. If your facts aren't 100% accurate, you could be opening yourself up to a liable suit.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Whenever a body shop tells you this is as good as it's going to get, it's often because they lowballed the bid and can't get any more money out of the insurance to cover the difference, so they cut every corner they possibly could. And in that case, it's unlikely the insurance company putting pressure on them will do any good. Also, contacting your insurance might be a dead end as well, _if_ you were very close to them totaling it, because they might just tell you they aren't spending one more cent on repairs.

So I'd say see if you can get one of the two to cooperate, but keep your expectations very low. This is often the territory where you end up having to get a lawyer and sue the body shop, the insurance company, or both.

In the mean time, Tesla itself should be able to sort out the suspension for you, and it probably won't cost all that much.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

Do you mean the Raintree Tesla service center? Or is this a Body shop?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

brur said:


> Do you mean the Raintree Tesla service center? Or is this a Body shop?


It's very unlikely a Tesla service center would leave the suspension like that.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

JasonF said:


> It's very unlikely a Tesla service center would leave the suspension like that.


There are not very many tesla approved body shops in Scottsdale... maybe he substituted the street name for the business name? There is a shop about three blocks away from the TSS.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

brur said:


> There are not very many tesla approved body shops in Scottsdale... maybe he substituted the street name for the business name? There is a shop about three blocks away from the TSS.


It actually exists: http://raintreeautobody.com

A long time ago I had a car that was badly rear-ended, and I was prepared for it to be totaled - but the other driver's insurance wanted to fix it. That worked right up until the car was 3/4 fixed. The body shop did the right thing and called me to tell me that there would be an outstanding balance because the insurance insisted they cut corners, and they refused, and would rather complete the repair and pass the remaining cost to me. I ended up having to sue the insurance, and their only defense was that I talked them into not totaling the car (which wasn't true), so I would have to accept whatever they gave me toward repairs.

The point is that kind of honesty was what helped me both get the car back near perfectly restored, and also helped me go after the correct party that was causing problems. If that's the issue Raintree Autobody is having, they should be honest and say we'd like to fix the suspension, but insurance won't pay for it. Or maybe that they're unable to, and to take it to Tesla for that. I feel it's entirely dishonest to say it's normal or that it's the way it is and you have to live with it. And naturally that means if anyone gets sued first, it will be them.


----------



## etick3t (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies!!! I really appreciate all the feedback on this! After so many conversations with the body shop i was beginning to think my expectations where to high.
I have edited out the name of the body shop, since, at this point, they have not completely closed the door... the rep said he would "Discuss it with the owner on Monday" that's today. Based on that I am thinking JasonF maybe on point. 

FYI , this is not the Tesla service center... I am regretting not taking it to Tesla. 
I will be reaching out to Tesla and the insurance company today. I had Tesla cam footage of the accident and Geico(not my insurance) has accepted 100% responsibility so I hope that will help. 

Again, Thank you all for your replies and valued input


----------



## etick3t (Nov 5, 2021)

Good News! I just picked up my car and… They got it fixed this time! I guess the owner knows his stuff! The suspension was bound up, not allowing it to settle. They loosed all the components up and re torqued. Now it is very close to level and it no longer pulls to the right!
As a side note, They also cleaned and buffed the car this time, and removed some hard to get to adhesive from the temp tag when I bought the car 2 years ago.
I have to say Raintree really turned this around. I went from being completely frustrated and ready to full scale assault, to more than happy and willing to write positive reviews.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

etick3t said:


> Good News! I just picked up my car and… They got it fixed this time! I guess the owner knows his stuff! The suspension was bound up, not allowing it to settle. They loosed all the components up and re torqued. Now it is very close to level and it no longer pulls to the right!
> As a side note, They also cleaned and buffed the car this time, and removed some hard to get to adhesive from the temp tag when I bought the car 2 years ago.
> I have to say Raintree really turned this around. I went from being completely frustrated and ready to full scale assault, to more than happy and willing to write positive reviews.


Persistence pays off! Glad to hear it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

etick3t said:


> Good News! I just picked up my car and… They got it fixed this time! I guess the owner knows his stuff! The suspension was bound up, not allowing it to settle. They loosed all the components up and re torqued. Now it is very close to level and it no longer pulls to the right!


Awesome. I'm guessing there is going to be a serious meeting at the shop tomorrow morning.


----------

